# What launcher does everyone use?



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

Just curious to know what launcher is the best out there, I was a huge fan of launcher pro but I think that go launcher is a little better any thoughts?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Irie27 (Jul 1, 2011)

ADW Ex


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

LauncherPro, smoother than ADW and Go Launcher, but has fewer features.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I swear by launcher pro because its so smooth and I'm a minimalist.
I think seam is pretty cool, I like the way the app bar works.
I like go a little more than adw
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Go Launcher EX

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

GO Launcher. It came with Thunder shed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adw or ftl, both awesome.

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

Lightning Launcher w/ Thundershed. One continuous home screen with an amazing amount of customization.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I suggest a poll. There are so many different launchers out there it would be nice to see ratings from a poll. I use adw ex. I used to swear by launcher pro, but the hidden dockbar got me


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> I suggest a poll. There are so many different launchers out there it would be nice to see ratings from a poll. I use adw ex. I used to swear by launcher pro, but the hidden dockbar got me


Yeah, poll results would be great, though I can already guess which launcher would be highest rated.

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Nova Prime









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

Go launcher from ThunderShed ICS themed.

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Go launcher. Free calendar widget and others is what I like


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Launcher pro. Smoothest I've found between GO and AWD.

I'm a little anal about smoothness

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Sslauncher


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I use tsf launcher its unique and now has themes available too. Its very fluid and fast no lag at all. Using AOKPB31 on gnex

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Normally I use ADW EX but I'm using Go Launcher with Sense 4 thene

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

360 Launcher usually, and Nemus Launcher sometimes.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

eysern said:


> Lightning Launcher w/ Thundershed. One continuous home screen with an amazing amount of customization.


Man I have to say this launcher is pretty amazing I think I found a new launcher!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Go launcher ex here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Zeam!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I would totally use apex launcher but it doesnt have a hidden dock bar. I love that it doesnt have a menu button in the nav bar.


----------



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am currently using DX Home Launcher. I love how smooth it is. The only thing people might not like, which I feel is not really a drawback is that it it "not as customizable" as Golauncher EX, but to each their own. Give it is a try. It is free on the google market.


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Sslauncher is really smooth and customizable. I used to do golauncher but the app icon spam on every update was irritating me. Would be nice if they made a barebones one without the bloat of recommended apps and widgets. Prior to that I was on Adw ex. No updates since forever :-(


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Go launcher because I can't live without folders in the app drawer.

Sent from mah Bolt on Tapatalk 2


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

eysern said:


> Lightning Launcher w/ Thundershed. One continuous home screen with an amazing amount of customization.


I really like this launcher... once you add the All App Widgets as well it is awesome... the only problem I have is once I started using it my battery started draining crazy fast. I rebooted and tried shutting some stuff down to see if it was something else i may have done, but no matter what my battery was going down a lot quicker than on go launcher... which is crazy because i have a ton of widgets on go launcher.

Maybe I'll play more later. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been running Lightning Launcher for the last week or so, and now I am a fan. It did not have any effect on the battery life. In fact, the Launcher's cpu usage has been very appropriate.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

I switch in between SPB 3d shell and Adw Ex.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWikI


----------

